# Pricey Geckos



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey all.

Just a question.

you know how asper and amyae are highly priced geckos

does the northen prickly knob tail (nephrurus sheai) get a high price as well AND HOW MUCH ARE THEY? 


they are all lovely lizards.


AND ANY PICS OF YOUR PRICY LIZARDS AND THE PRICE U PICKED EM UP FOR AS WELL POST HERE


----------



## Glider (Mar 8, 2008)

From what I can tell Sheai are far less common in captivity than Asper and Amyae, and so IF you could find someone willing to sell them to you, you would pay a pretty penny for them, more than Asper or Amyae. 

Here's a pic of Toby, one of my young Amyae.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 8, 2008)

thats a nice gecko glider


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2008)

i'll ask around for you, hopefully find out a price.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks hornet


----------



## geckodan (Mar 8, 2008)

The first captive bred sheaii babies hatched in Australia popped out on Tuesday. There won't be any offered for sale for a few years yet.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 8, 2008)

what about wheeleri?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 8, 2008)

geckodan said:


> The first captive bred sheaii babies hatched in Australia popped out on Tuesday. There won't be any offered for sale for a few years yet.


 

see i am just wonderin the prices they would be sold at i wouldnt buy for a few years


----------



## mistymtn (Mar 8, 2008)

geckodan said:


> The first captive bred sheaii babies hatched in Australia popped out on Tuesday. There won't be any offered for sale for a few years yet.



That is exciting news for all involved. Can't wait until they are available to all...Just a very long wait.
What is the reason behind none being bred in captivity? Have they been hard to breed? or only recently been allowed to keep them?

Cheers


----------



## hornet (Mar 8, 2008)

mistymtn said:


> That is exciting news for all involved. Can't wait until they are available to all...Just a very long wait.
> What is the reason behind none being bred in captivity? Have they been hard to breed? or only recently been allowed to keep them?
> 
> Cheers



they come from the NT, from what i heard one of the easyer states to get a collection permit in. They would have only been collected in the last yr or so i would assume.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

can we see some pics of the sheaii babies or adults ?


----------



## levis04 (Mar 8, 2008)

the sheai will sell for around $800 to $1000 per gecko from what i have been told by the people keeping them. next year they will hit the market but not in a big way just for private, most wont even be advertised. as for wheeleri who knows???? are they being sold? nobody knows?


----------



## jimbo (Mar 8, 2008)

[SIZE=-1]Wheeleri are on the market but about $4-5000 for hatchling pairs so i hear/read (there was a thread about them not long ago). I would have thought sheaii would go for more than $800-1000 though.
[/SIZE]


----------



## geckodan (Mar 9, 2008)

Jungle_Freak said:


> can we see some pics of the sheaii babies or adults ?



The breeder will be putting together an article at some point so you will have to wait .


----------



## levis04 (Mar 9, 2008)

there is alot of talk about the sale of wheeleri but noby will own up to it.


----------



## Aslan (Mar 9, 2008)

My understanding with _wheeleri _(in regards to NSW anyway) is that none were declared during the amnesty - and the WA authorities have informed NPWS that none have been given legal permits to exit WA due to concerns about their status in the wild...

...therefore, any _wheeleri_ kept on licence in NSW would be seized and, I would imagine, the keepers would be in a tad bit of strife...


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2008)

hmmm, I heard they were on license but that could be BS to sell them.


----------



## Glider (Mar 9, 2008)

I heard that there were kept in NSW and NT, but whether they're properly described on licence may be another story. 

Ah the rumour mill is a wonderful thing


----------



## Aslan (Mar 9, 2008)

Aslan said:


> My understanding with _wheeleri _(in regards to NSW anyway) is that none were declared during the amnesty - and the WA authorities have informed NPWS that none have been given legal permits to exit WA due to concerns about their status in the wild...
> 
> ...therefore, any _wheeleri_ kept on licence in NSW would be seized and, I would imagine, the keepers would be in a tad bit of strife...


 
That was the story, as I understood it, from the licensing guy from NPWS that spoke at the Illawarra Reptile Society meeting last week...he specifically mentioned_ wheeleri_ as an example...


----------



## OzGecko (Mar 9, 2008)

Aslan,
How long ago was the amnesty in NSW? My understanding of the animals in NSW is they haven't been there for too long (not 5years or so anyway).


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2008)

NSW amnesty was in 1997


----------



## OzGecko (Mar 9, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> NSW amnesty was in 1997



Thanks for that CodeRed.
My understanding is that the keeper in NSW, got his well after that time.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 9, 2008)

hi guys ive seen a shaei and i found this pic on the net, just thought i would post it for those who also havent seen one


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 9, 2008)

OzGecko said:


> Thanks for that CodeRed.
> My understanding is that the keeper in NSW, got his well after that time.


 
Did he/she obtain them legally? You can PM me if you dont want to answer that one


----------



## levis04 (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah heard that on the grape vine to, so was wondering if anybody on aps has done deals with the guy for wheeleri yet?


----------



## arbok (Mar 9, 2008)

i've heard of people selling them unlicenced, and spoken to a guy who apparantly has them, but its probably all crap.

sheaii look almost exactly like asper/amyae... is there a size difference between them?


----------



## arbok (Mar 9, 2008)

also have you seen the overseas morphs.... i just dont get it... they are already producing morphs of species, native to australia that we cant even keep yet

NO FAIR!!


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Mar 11, 2008)

they have blue eyes thats what i reali love about them i could imagine an albino one


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

I sent an email to someone re Amyae he had for sale, and this was the response I received,.
Although tha was on the 28/2 and I havnt received a reply since,. so its probably crap,. especially as he cant even spell Amyae?

'Have levis and wheeleri for sale, but no more amayie'


----------



## DrNick (Mar 11, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> I sent an email to someone re Amyae he had for sale, and this was the response I received,.
> Although tha was on the 28/2 and I havnt received a reply since,. so its probably crap,. especially as he cant even spell Amyae?
> 
> 'Have levis and wheeleri for sale, but no more amayie'



He does have them


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

Does he?, . how do you know who im talking about?


----------



## DrNick (Mar 11, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Does he?, . how do you know who im talking about?



That is how he says and spells amyae- amayie... is he in an eastern state? I may be wrong...


----------



## Glider (Mar 11, 2008)

I wouldn't judge too much on spelling... some of the names are tricky and some people just spell phonetically and aren't that bothered as long as the message gets across.. the amount of times I've mis-spelt Laevissimus!


----------



## DrNick (Mar 11, 2008)

Glider said:


> I wouldn't judge too much on spelling... some of the names are tricky and some people aren't that bothered as long as the message gets across.. the amount of times I've mis-spelt Laevissimus!



I am not judging on spelling, I just know of someone who spells amyae that way (and says it that way as well)


----------



## Glider (Mar 11, 2008)

No I meant how Gecko got the impression they weren't for real based on not spelling it correctly (no offence Gecko !)


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, just read my post again, . didnt mean for it to come out that way,..


I am mainly suspicious cause he hasnt written back


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

Dr Nick,

Not to sure where he is from,.
If it is the guy you are talking about, are they licenced and do you know how much he sells them for?


----------



## Glider (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we one step closer to the mythical nsw keeper with $4-5k hatchling pairs!?!? Lol


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

we could be 

.... Dr Nick always seems to know a bit about them , . 
Maybe its him under cover


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2008)

Glider said:


> Are we one step closer to the mythical nsw keeper with $4-5k hatchling pairs!?!? Lol


 

Nah, he's easy to get hold of.


----------



## arbok (Mar 11, 2008)

its codered!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL

I dont take my clothes off in public ... dont want to scare everyone


----------



## DrNick (Mar 11, 2008)

Glider said:


> Are we one step closer to the mythical nsw keeper with $4-5k hatchling pairs!?!? Lol



If I knew someone with them for that much I would have them by now.. sigh 



Gecko :) said:


> we could be
> 
> .... Dr Nick always seems to know a bit about them , .
> Maybe its him under cover



and I don't know that much about them... have just been sussing the situation out myself


----------



## geckodan (Mar 11, 2008)

Both persons exist, they are not selling any until they have numbers up and they remain secretive so people don't annoy the crap out of them constantly.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

The problem in NSW is, whilst many people may know who this person(s) is, Brendon Neilly from NPWS seems to be quite interested himself as he (they) are stating that know one in NSW should have them or be selling them. They are patiently waiting for this years returns.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

*oops*

and I don't know that much about them... have just been sussing the situation out myself[/quote]
Lol,. sorry Dr Nick,

When I wrote your name i was actually thinking of GeckoDan ,.. 
gee im having a shocker today


----------



## geckodan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'd prefer that you didn't drag my name into this particularly considering I don't even know who the hell you are. I've been through the urban myth witch hunt before because people seem to think its ok to make up their own facts and draw attention to people who are minding their own business. This is why people become secretive about what they do and don't have.


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you could tell by my post that i was joking,. didnt realise it was such a touchy subject.

I dont know who the hell you are either, . You grump!, I didnt mean to offend you , so sorry


----------



## spongebob (Mar 11, 2008)

wheeleri is that short for whelling and dealing?

(now that is a joke)


----------



## arbok (Mar 11, 2008)

spongebob said:


> wheeleri is that short for whelling and dealing?
> 
> (now that is a joke)




ba dum ch


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice one bob.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2008)

spongebob said:


> wheeleri is that short for whelling and dealing?
> 
> (now that is a joke)



Please tell me your on the turps......


----------



## geckodan (Mar 11, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> I think you could tell by my post that i was joking,. didnt realise it was such a touchy subject.
> 
> I dont know who the hell you are either, . You grump!, I didnt mean to offend you , so sorry



If you had been through the BS that I have because somebody claimed to have purchased wheeleri from me, you'd be pretty touchy too. If you don't know who the hell I am you have been living under a rock. My reputation is built on quality stock and reliable dealings and this sort of comment undermines 25 years of my hard work.


----------



## arbok (Mar 11, 2008)

are wheeleri fairly common in the wild?


----------



## spongebob (Mar 11, 2008)

JasonL said:


> Please tell me your on the turps......



Sorry I can pronounce laevissimus perfectly well


----------



## levis04 (Mar 11, 2008)

last i heard they were endangered or threatened, just off the grapevine though


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 11, 2008)

levis04 said:


> last i heard they were endangered or threatened, just off the grapevine though



Where did you hear this? 

A quick search of the CALM website doesn't put them on the threatened species list in WA. 


Scientific name Common name
88. Aprasia rostrata rostrata Hermite Island Worm Lizard
89. Caretta caretta Loggerhead Turtle
90. Chelonia mydas Green Turtle
91. Ctenophorus yinnietharra Yinnietharra Rock-dragon
92. Ctenotus angusticeps Airlie Island Ctenotus
93. Ctenotus lancelini Lancelin Island Skink
94. Ctenotus zastictus Hamelin Ctenotus
95. Cyclodomorphus branchialis
96. Dermochelys coriacea Leathery Turtle or Luth
97. Egernia kintorei Giant Desert Skink
98. Egernia pulchra longicauda
99. Egernia stokesii aethiops Baudin Island Spiny-tailed
Skink
100. Egernia stokesii badia Western Spiny-tailed Skink
101. Eretmochelys imbricata Hawksbill Turtle
102. Lepidochelys olivacea Olive Ridley Turtle
103. Lerista praefrontalis Buccaneer Burrowing Skink
104. Liasis olivaceus barroni Pilbara Olive Python
105. Natator depressus Flatback Turtle
106. Pogona minor minima
107. Pseudemydura umbrina Western Swamp Tortoise
108. Pseudonaja affinis exilis Rottnest Island Dugite
109. Pseudonaja affinis tanneri Pygmy Dugite
110. Tiliqua rugosa konowi Rottnest Island Bobtail



-H


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sorry Dan*



geckodan said:


> If you had been through the BS that I have because somebody claimed to have purchased wheeleri from me, you'd be pretty touchy too. If you don't know who the hell I am you have been living under a rock. My reputation is built on quality stock and reliable dealings and this sort of comment undermines 25 years of my hard work.



Well I am very sorry, Like I said didnt realise it was so touchy,.
And I certainly didnt know you had been occused of selling them, . otherwise I wouldnt have said it,. so hopefully there is no hard feelings? 

Next time ill keep my stupid coments to myself!


----------



## Glider (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok so time for a bit of a segue.... looking through that threatened list, did anyone else notice the 'Buccaneer Burrowing Skink'? That sounds awesome!


----------



## DrNick (Mar 12, 2008)

Glider said:


> Ok so time for a bit of a segue.... looking through that threatened list, did anyone else notice the 'Buccaneer Burrowing Skink'? That sounds awesome!



ARRRRRRR, They be tha scoundrel skinks with tha eye patches dat plunder for tha GOOOOOLLLDD!!! Arrrrrrrrrrrr...... (said in a p*ss poor pirate accent)


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 12, 2008)

Speaking without any scientific qualification or survey material about the matter, it is my opinion that wheeleri are indeed quite common in the wild. This opinion is purely based on the amount of specimens I have seen throughout their habitat while there looking for Pilbara Adders on numerous occasions. Very surprising though is only last week smack bang in the middle of wheeleri country I turned up a Nephrurus levis specimen and I don’t believe it is Nephrurus levis pilbarensis.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mistymtn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Dave
So do you think it is a new levis species? Did you happen to get any photos of it?
I would love to see the Wheeleri in wild....

Cheers


----------



## Glider (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input Dave, 
Next time you're out there, would it be possible to get a few photos of Wheeleri/Levis Pilbarensis habitats?


----------



## snake-eyes (Mar 12, 2008)

Thats very exciting news Dave would be great if u did happen to have got some photos ?

snake


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 12, 2008)

mistymtn
No it is probably just Nephrurus levis, just seemed so out of place being there. Sorry, I didn’t mean to give out the impression I had found something new.
Glider
No problems, I will be back there in a day or so.


----------



## mistymtn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Seeing wheeleri are so common in the wild, why are people like yourself not allowed to collect them? What criteria do they work on to know what species can & can’t be collected?


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish I knew those answers.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Mar 12, 2008)

Here is a habitat shot I took last year


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi All, . 

Finally received a email reply re Wheeleri:


To Kelly, unsexed wheeleri are $6000 pair, sexed
> older young are $7000
> 
> Let me know if interested, they will go very quickly


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 19, 2008)

some how I dont think ill be buying any, anytime soon


----------



## Kirby (Mar 19, 2008)

i think NPWS needs to do a little more exotic busts and off licence animals busts. this is far more common and dangerous to our environment then deciding who in what statess can own a gecko. by all means control the wild stock by strict licences on wild caught. but seriousely, i cant tell you the amount of times ive been offered exotics in the last three weeks. even through a pet store!!! 

dobbing someone in is a little different when a $100 000 fine is involved and you know them. but they need some sort of effort to scare people into gettign a licence, getting onlicence animals and stay away from exotics. outside of forums there is little knowledge of the danger of exotic species on our wildlife. 

sounds like a nice gecko tho. but i think exotics is a bigger problem for NPWS and i havent seen/heard of many busts.


----------

